# Effin' JERK!



## Brazilla-cl (Feb 20, 2008)

That's Jerk Chicken Texas style.

Picked up some jerk in Jamaica and tried it out this afternoon. It Worked!

Made a lil Black Bean salad with some roasted corn. Shiner Bock and by the pool. Perfect weather what a great day.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Awesome! Looks as if you have your own piece of Heaven!!*


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm hungry:biggrin::dribble:


----------



## CBCyclone (Mar 21, 2007)

Jerk chicken is fantastic. There's a place up here just south of Buffalo (in Lackawanna, NY) that is famous in this area for jerk chicken. Place is called Curly's Bar & Grill. They make FANTASTIC jerk chicken.

My friend Steve got married two weeks back and had his reception at a banquet facility run by Curly's. Prior to dinner, during the cocktail hour the servers walked around with plates of hors dourves. One of the things they walked around with were Curly's jerk chicken wings. I hadn't had Curly's jerk chicken in such a long time that I ate so much of it I almost couldn't eat my actual meal when it was time for the sit-down dinner.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow lookin good


----------



## Tampadave (Oct 17, 2008)

I hope you got the "true" jerk seasoning. Being from texas, I would guess you did. Jerk is suposed to be HOT HOT HOT. Comes from the Scotch Bonnet Peppers(Habaneros) they use there in Jamaica.


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

I want to be at that place. With the food and beer and cigar.


----------



## costaricanimports (Jul 30, 2008)

Can we get the invite next time?


----------

